# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Horse Racing Tipster Service

## lifemiraclesa

Not sure if this would fall in the correct category as far as thread goes. It's been a while since and a lot of new developments in the works. What I am offering is a horse racing tipster service for premium members. It's not a free service comparing the results achieved to date. We do not have a website yet but do have a blog to provide some info about it. Feel free to ask questions as I will try my best to answer. It's a very straight forward service for which I grade selections with the help of some professionals which I reward as well and in turn through a grading system I use I provide the selections to members. Usually only corresponded via email before the thought of a blog came up etc. Blog http://diamondsportsinvest.blogspot.com/

----------


## adrianh

So what makes your tips better than that a pure random selection?

If you share the risk on your tips then we can talk.

So, if you give me a tip and you tell me that you are 95% confident that your tip will beat all odds then you must be willing to put down 95%  of the bet because we share the risk on your 95% confidence and my 5% belief in you confidence and of course we share the rewards 95% going to you and 5% going to me.. By the same token, if you are 50% confident then we share the risk and reward equally. So, if you are 10% certain of your tip and I still take the bet then I take 90% risk and reward. The proof is in the pudding. If you are willing to put your c*ck on a block then we can do business, otherwise it is merely a waste of energy.

You see, odds, bets, tips and confidences are all purely based on probability theory and statistics. Unless you are willing to put money on your own confidence level your information is as valuable as throwing a dart at a newspaper to pick a winner.

There are lies, damned lies and then there are statistics.....bullshit only baffles brains that do not understand that certainty is not a fixed value but rather expressed in terms of the likelihood of an event occurring!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

INFORMATION is regarded as the Holy Grail. Ask any punter what he would prefer. The form book or information – and he will invariably say information. Ask any professional punter and he will say the form book. Both have their merits and in a balanced attempt to back winners, both are essential tools of the trade. But whereas it is possible to bob along without information, it is difficult without reference to the form book.

I place the bets myself as well and that is a sure certainty. Even when I am 70% confident as I intend to work with such figure, as it's the average hit rate lately then I will make a four unit wager when a member will only be making a two unit wager because of his believe and confidence in me, then my reward will still be higher. I would suggest same level wagers as what I will be putting down on every selection taken and provided. When I am merely not confident enough I will not be making the bet and also not provide it. I am more than confident in the selections I provide. 

There are bullshit service providers out in the field for sure and I have come across them as well, it serves me greater to wager the selections myself as well. It's all back to information and I am not referring to those in newspapers but the real tech of the industry which is far deeper than what people see in a newspaper.

----------


## adrianh

It's very simple, you put your money in with mine and we bet together and we split risk and reward based on your confidence then we can talk, otherwise you're just blowing bubbles! You need to consider that there are a couple of us who understand the underlying concepts of probability theory. 

The simple truth is that if your method was so great you would be quietly making a shitload of money and not telling anybody how you do it.

Ok, convince me with math, provide us with the following information;
1. How long have you been betting using your method?
2. How many bets did you place?
3. How many did you win, lose and break even?
4. How much did you bet per month and what return did you make per month?
5. What is the standard deviation of your tips i.e. lets say your tip said that a particular horse would be first, how many times did the horse come second, third, forth, fifth?

If you are unable to supply this information then you do not have a verifiable system, all you have is smoke and mirrors.

----------


## HR Solutions

> The simple truth is that if your method was so great you would be quietly making a shitload of money and not telling anybody how you do it.


This is so true.  It is similar to the MLM guys that want to "share" their fantastic new system.  If it was all such a good system or method - why on earth would you share it with the world.  The answer to this is:  It is only possibly reasonably good if you have buy ins from other people who in turn sell the method further ........

----------


## adrianh

I'll tell you this much, as you well know I know a couple of really wealthy people and if there is one truth about all of them then it is that they play their cards very close to the chest. All one gets out of them is "I got into another deal and made some money"....You just wonder about the amount when they say that we should order the new R100K machine that we've been talking about for the past 3 days!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

It's very simple indeed that you pay for a service to be provided and when you not happy with it then you can scream all you want. I am not taking to the scenario to say that "if the system is so great why not keeping it for yourself" because if anyone feel to start providing a service on the merit of it why not let them. 

1. I have been using a certain system since I started to keep track of records which is April last year and recently added to that
2. As also on the blog but here is more detail

Month	Year  	Selections   	P/L
4	        2013          	73	        197.45
5	        2013	                80       	1004.38
6	        2013            	54      	100.61
7	        2013          	62	        1459.94
8	        2013           	47	        400.01
9	        2013          	39      	2327.95
10	        2013           	47	       -1177.42
11	        2013          	99      	4256.14
12	        2013          	107     	5073.29
1	        2014          	77     	-3445.41
2	        2014          	86      	-764.05
3	        2014          	133      	6523.2
4	        2014          	103    	1407.61
5	        2014	                 89     	1805.36
6	        2014           	26      	3490.14

This results is on our 1% compounding method, profit/loss the results given in units. This is a clear indication on winners and losers. Starting out with a bankroll of 300 pounds (approx R 5,517.66) would now stand at 22,959.19 pounds (approx R 422,270.13) and on a 2% compounding starting out with same bankroll you would have make well over R 2 million in withdrawals over this time. The results is on 5% and some bookmakers take 6% for tax on every win already counted for.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> This is so true.  It is similar to the MLM guys that want to "share" their fantastic new system.  If it was all such a good system or method - why on earth would you share it with the world.  The answer to this is:  It is only possibly reasonably good if you have buy ins from other people who in turn sell the method further ........


There is no rewarding plan to it. If you tell someone to join then fine, no reward for it as we are not in networking.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> I'll tell you this much, as you well know I know a couple of really wealthy people and if there is one truth about all of them then it is that they play their cards very close to the chest. All one gets out of them is "I got into another deal and made some money"....You just wonder about the amount when they say that we should order the new R100K machine that we've been talking about for the past 3 days!


I have personally met people during my life when someone helped them to achieve something who is worth millions now. It makes sense what you say because it does happen but also not always.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Something I would like to share with you all and then you tell me again why share it with someone if it's only good for yourself. Maybe we must lose the "self" attitude.

From: Richard F

Received: Thursday 14th August

Ref: Saturday 9th August Winnings

After 9 consecutive winning weeks Heinrich kept warning of a losing week will come along and when Hippolytus, Russian George and Poly Meg all failed to deliver, I thought “here we go” – the next letter from Heinrich will be saying “well I told you so etc” Then BINGO – 6 winners out of 7 on Friday and Saturday delivering £991 on Fri and £1,800 on Saturday making a grand total of £2,791 all to £10/pt.

Well timed, as I was able to treat my daughter, who is a kidney transplant patient , to some extra “retail therapy”

With best regards


Richard

----------


## HR Solutions

It boils down to the 50 50 split.  You put in the same amount of money as I do on your "tip" - are u in ?

----------


## lifemiraclesa

How do you want to do this? This is like going into a store and ask the manager that you want to buy this cheese that someone recommended but you don't know the taste, he must pay half of it for you to try it out.

Anyway, let's hear what you have to say.

----------


## adrianh

No, there is a vast difference; when I buy cheese I am 99% sure that I will get what I pay for. To use your analogy; it is like going to a corner shop and all the stock is held in the fridge. The manager then says that you must close your eyes and put your hand in the fridge once in one directed movement to grab the cheese. If you are willing to spend some money and he takes a commission then he will give you a tip to direct your hand and that that he is 70% sure that you will pull out a bigger piece of cheese than what you are planning to pay for...or you get nothing. He doesn't tell you that no matter what happens he keeps his commission.


Dude...you will never out think or out-analogy me....I am immune to bullshit because I not only understand probability theory but also common logic traps.

Give me another analogy to rip apart!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> No, there is a vast difference; when I buy cheese I am 99% sure that I will get what I pay for. To use your analogy; it is like going to a corner shop and all the stock is held in the fridge. The manager then says that you must close your eyes and put your hand in the fridge once in one directed movement to grab the cheese. If you are willing to spend some money and he takes a commission then he will give you a tip to direct your hand and that that he is 70% sure that you will pull out a bigger piece of cheese than what you are planning to pay for...or you get nothing. He doesn't tell you that no matter what happens he keeps his commission.
> 
> 
> Dude...you will never out think or out-analogy me....I am immune to bullshit because I not only understand probability theory but also common logic traps.
> 
> Give me another analogy to rip apart!


Ok you gave me a good laugh. Let me put it straight, I am not here to bullshit or to beck for you to become part of it. I came on the forum merely to provide a service I know will help someone. The only option now left is if you are still interested is to join up, make the bets for a month on selections provided and then if you didn't make any profit I am happy to return what you wagered and the fee you paid for the service.

----------


## adrianh

Anyway, I am sure that you will find people who will use your service, I mean hell, thousands of people play the lotto and pray for rain. I will give it a miss though

----------


## HR Solutions

So how much to "join up" ?

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> So how much to "join up" ?


It's a monthly fee of R 450 in advance

----------


## adrianh

> It's a monthly fee of R 450 in advance


Wha ha ha ha ha....you sure are a funny guy!

I hope you at least throw in DSTV

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Wha ha ha ha ha....you sure are a funny guy!
> 
> I hope you at least throw in DSTV


At least I am not charging 50 pounds per week like others do which I can easily do and still provide you profits after the premium. Really not sure what you are all about.

----------


## adrianh

> At least I am not charging 50 pounds per week like others do which I can easily do and still provide you profits after the premium. Really not sure what you are all about.


"Pounds"  in Cape Town?

hmmm...

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> "Pounds"  in Cape Town?
> 
> hmmm...


work it out, it's very easy

----------


## HR Solutions

> It's a monthly fee of R 450 in advance


Lol .... so that's the catch .........R450 a month to get a "tip" or two ...........Have you caught anyone yet ?


And if you do have people on your books - can you give me references of at least 10 people that are "guaranteed" making "lots" of money every month ??

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Lol .... so that's the catch .........R450 a month to get a "tip" or two ...........Have you caught anyone yet ?
> 
> 
> And if you do have people on your books - can you give me references of at least 10 people that are "guaranteed" making "lots" of money every month ??


Maybe you need a wake up call my friend, tip or two...really, get real please. Maybe you really need to look at the fact that there is much more tips each month which were already mentioned if you had your glasses on and saw it. Caught anyone...? Damn you are something for real!! If people can get "quality" provided then why not pay something towards it, I mean you may pay for some services in your life. 

I do have members and yes they are happy with the money they are making, how much they are making is not your concern as you will just rant on that again as no fact so no need to bother any further to ask. Most of my members is also outside our borders and you just gave me a huge wake up call not to bother locally because of the small minded attitude.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

HR Solutions, damn you must be ripping of a lot of people to provide them with "interview tips", "commonly asked interview questions" etc for R600 excl vat? To write a CV professionally these days is so easy with the help of the internet and commonly asked questions in an interview...damn maybe there is only one line everyone use. Damn man I worked on the oil rigs for years and nobody helped me with tips to get the job, I did the training and contacted contractors no big thing. Rant on buddy...

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ......... thanks questions answered  :Smile:

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Lol ......... thanks questions answered


 :Applaud: 

Overlooking your true path and purpose. – What really matters in life is not what we buy, but what we build; not what we have, but what we share with the world; not our capability but our character; and not our success but our true significance.  Live a life that makes you proud – one that matters and makes a difference.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Overlooking your true path and purpose. – What really matters in life is not what we buy, but what we build; not what we have, but what we share with the world; not our capability but our character; and not our success but our true significance.  Live a life that makes you proud – one that matters and makes a difference.


Nope that is crap - if I am interested in buying a product that I have reservations about - I want references and I do not see anything wrong in asking for references of people who are making money out of this method.  You cannot supply it !

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Nope that is crap - if I am interested in buying a product that I have reservations about - I want references and I do not see anything wrong in asking for references of people who are making money out of this method.  You cannot supply it !


Let me put it to you straight, I can but in a way like this, I will not. It is alright with me, I don't want your business.

To add to all this, some people will take up opportunities and some will not, it's a matter of choice. Our service is to help more newcomers to join and succeed with us if they are already in the horse racing arena or want to be part of it. This will be my last post here as I see no need to post any further, I provided info and if anyone should be interested you may send me a private message and I will respond.

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ............... ok





> To add to all this, some people will take up opportunities and some will not, it's a matter of choice


No its NOT only about a matter of choice ! ...... Any person with HALF a brain cell would do their homework first before they take up just any "opportunity".

----------


## Marq

mmmmm.......not another one?

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> mmmmm.......not another one?


Yawn

----------


## adrianh

> Let me put it to you straight, I can but in a way like this, I will not. It is alright with me, I don't want your business.
> 
> To add to all this, some people will take up opportunities and some will not, it's a matter of choice. Our service is to help more newcomers to join and succeed with us if they are already in the horse racing arena or want to be part of it. This will be my last post here as I see no need to post any further, I provided info and if anyone should be interested you may send me a private message and I will respond.


Your service has no more value over the long term than simply throwing a dice.

Cool, give us the stats then. I asked you for a couple of relatively simple figures, why can't you give them to us? Prove to us in simple math that you beat the odds!

----------


## adrianh

R 450 a month to throw a dice...I'll rather go out and eat Pizza and drink beer, that way I am assured that I get exactly what I pay for.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Your service has no more value over the long term than simply throwing a dice.
> 
> Cool, give us the stats then. I asked you for a couple of relatively simple figures, why can't you give them to us? Prove to us in simple math that you beat the odds!


On one system we make use of we had 437 selections from April 2013 till week into June 2014, of that we had 160 wins, 277 losers, a strike rate of 36.61% and with our method profits of 601.43 units. Unit size can be anything, our average unit size is R500.

----------


## HR Solutions

Aaah some figures are emerging.  Ok my initial reaction and response would be:

A strike rate of 36.6% !  Not good at all because not only do you have to pay a monthly fee of R450 you then have to invest over and above that with a 36.6% chance of winning.  

Just a question but if I had to do this without your "tip" ....... what would my strike rate be ?  I'm guessing around the same if not better ??
Therefore why would I need the tip ?

My immediate idea is to also rather do what you are doing and "generate" random numbers etc and sell these "tips" to other people that would buy it for R450 ....... No risk there - just some intelligent old farts that would give me a hard time  :Smile:

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Aaah some figures are emerging.  Ok my initial reaction and response would be:
> 
> A strike rate of 36.6% !  Not good at all because not only do you have to pay a monthly fee of R450 you then have to invest over and above that with a 36.6% chance of winning.  
> 
> Just a question but if I had to do this without your "tip" ....... what would my strike rate be ?  I'm guessing around the same if not better ??
> Therefore why would I need the tip ?
> 
> My immediate idea is to also rather do what you are doing and "generate" random numbers etc and sell these "tips" to other people that would buy it for R450 ....... No risk there - just some intelligent old farts that would give me a hard time


I did mention, "on one system" since the 1st of this month till now I had 13 Wins against 9 losses, see if you can pull that of on your own and show me.

----------


## HR Solutions

Ok but why on earth would you mention the "one" system that sounds like the worst ???  That certainly doesn't instill confidence in anyone with those figures ??

But anyway - lifemiraclesa - I was interested right at the beginning, but since then due to a number of factors I'm not.
It will certainly not be a life miracle for me.
But thanks hey - I wish you the best of luck ......... as you say maybe out of SA you might have more luck.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Ok but why on earth would you mention the "one" system that sounds like the worst ???  That certainly doesn't instill confidence in anyone with those figures ??
> 
> But anyway - lifemiraclesa - I was interested right at the beginning, but since then due to a number of factors I'm not.
> It will certainly not be a life miracle for me.
> But thanks hey - I wish you the best of luck ......... as you say maybe out of SA you might have more luck.


I provided the one because that is what I have the most results of and the combination of others I didn't really follow through so deeply as I should of but not to worry. On the end of the day it all boils down to making profit still after premium is met and that's what's important to me. To speak my mind, I never really picked up that you are interested. But thank you for your own view.

----------


## adrianh

HR, you are having a discussion with the guy about the taste of the pie in his sky....

It's like wrestling with an INVISIBLE pig, all you do is thrash around on the ground on your own!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> HR, you are having a discussion with the guy about the taste of the pie in his sky....
> 
> It's like wrestling with an INVISIBLE pig, all you do is thrash around on the ground on your own!


You have a way with words for sure, I can give you that.

----------


## adrianh

So Mr lifemiraclesa - why did you send me this personal message:




> Grow up 
> 
> You don't have a rats ass clue what this industry is about so I would say stick to what you know, I don't give a shit what you think, stick to whatever makes you happy. And I mean "I don't give a shit what you think"



hmmm... You are a terrible poker player, you lost your cool during the game. I would definitely not give you any money given that you act impulsively!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> So Mr lifemiraclesa - why did you send me this personal message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... You are a terrible poker player, you lost your cool during the game. I would definitely not give you any money given that you act impulsively!


You try to run people down most of the time according to your overall posts and I just got sick of it really, if this is how you want to be then so be it. You don't give a moment to anyone trying to have some good thought providing something good and then start rambling from the start. I could have typed it out here as well. The meaning of it, it was directed straight at you.

----------


## HR Solutions

> So Mr lifemiraclesa - why did you send me this personal message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... You are a terrible poker player, you lost your cool during the game. I would definitely not give you any money given that you act impulsively!




LOL ......... and so they come ........ and go ...... yeah you right - he did lose his cool during the game - and then blew it - clear indication  :Smile:

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> LOL ......... and so they come ........ and go ...... yeah you right - he did lose his cool during the game - and then blew it - clear indication


Luckily it didn't take more of my time.

Exchanging info is one thing but when remarks get to the table then it gets personal.

----------


## HR Solutions

Yeah ......... even though you said that your last post was about 3 pages ago !

----------


## adrianh

Hey Mr LifeMiracle, you really shouldn't be in sales!

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol @ Adrian.  Hey miraclesas ...... Adrian is actually a nice guy ...... the thing is you really shouldn't try to just bomb your ideas on the table and expect people to not pick holes in them.  I mean seriously, any businessman is gonna tear this one to threads ....

----------


## adrianh

I think that there are great lessons to be learned from this interaction:

1. A salesman should never lose his cool.
2. You should learn to recognize when you're not going to make a sale and walk away smiling.
3. Not everybody will want to buy your product.
4. Selling is more of an art in human relations than anything else.
5. The only way to sell ice to an Eskimo is to make him believe than he can't do without it (for whatever reason you dream up)
6. People will keep tugging on your chain just to see what happens.
7. Life isn't fair and we don't have to be nice to salesmen.
8. And most of all "You will be faced with harda$$ a$$holes like myself more than you would like" - learn to take it in your stride....the phrase "sticks and stones" reminds us that opinions belong to the one expressing the opinion, we don't have to take it on board, we can simply let it wash over us.

Like I said, I am sure that you will make lots of money because there are people who feel that what you do adds value to their lives, the fact that I don't think it adds value to my life should not bother you, why do you care what I think, I'm just some a$$hole on the other side of the universe....

You see, I don't actually care one way or another, I just enjoy poking and prodding to see what happens.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Since last post I though of just updating with some details on our plays made. As we sometimes provide sports selections as well, I will add those also.

19/06/2014 - 3:05 Royal Ascot - Cannock Chase - Won with 3 Units wagered @2.75 Odds
19:45 - Ffos Las - Whiskey Yankee - Won with 1 Unit wagered @1.80 Odds
21:20 - Ffos Las - Polstar - Lost 1 Unit wagered @4.50 Odds

MLB Baseball - New York Mets (+1.5 Runline) - Won with 1 Unit wagered @1.50 Odds

20/06/2014 - 7:50 Goodwood - Debdebdeb - Lost as he came second with 1 Unit wagered @2.10
17:50 Limerick - Stay the night - Won with 1 Unit wagered @1.80
18:20 Limerick - Toscanelli - Won with 2 Units wagered @1.66
19:05 Newmarket - Epithet - Won with 2 Units wagered @1.83

MLB Baseball A-Bet, Washington Nationals Lost with 1 Unit @1.64
MLB Baseball A-Bet, Detroit Tigers Won with 1 Unit @1.64

21/06/2014 - MLB BAseball B-Bet, Washington Nationals Won with 3 Units @1.84

----------


## HR Solutions

Aaah tks but no tks

----------


## adrianh

Cool, so when are you planning to get a real job?

----------


## Marq

Yawn.........
Who cares?

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Yawn.........
> Who cares?


BOOOOMMMM, and we won again, more than what you making in a month so rant on you haters!!  :Slap:

----------


## HR Solutions

> more than what you making in a month so rant on you haters



I can really only laugh ....... again.  And the reason is the comment above.  How on earth do you assume this ??????
Im afraid to say lifemiracle - we have all been very accommodating up to now, even though we have been joking with you all along, but this statement is a real DOOS statement ............ normally said by losers and bitter people !!! So you will now not like what I say, but unfortunately it is the truth.  You have NO idea who we are, what we own, how many businesses we have (apart from the one you see in MY sig) etc etc etc.  SO HOW ON EARTH CAN YOU SAY THIS ???

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> I can really only laugh ....... again.  And the reason is the comment above.  How on earth do you assume this ??????
> Im afraid to say lifemiracle - we have all been very accommodating up to now, even though we have been joking with you all along, but this statement is a real DOOS statement ............ normally said by losers and bitter people !!! So you will now not like what I say, but unfortunately it is the truth.  You have NO idea who we are, what we own, how many businesses we have (apart from the one you see in MY sig) etc etc etc.  SO HOW ON EARTH CAN YOU SAY THIS ???


Freedom of speech my friend like you and adrian have been doing all along and I didn't feel for one moment accommodating because of the comments made so in fact I will say it again.

If something is a joke then say it, don't come afterwards and then telling me it is jokes. If it's a DOOS statement then take it directly as such.

Ok enough said now.

----------


## HR Solutions

Cool ............ so much for any attempt at credibility, especially someone who is trying to sell a product. 
Good luck ....... would suggest checking out a marketing book or two.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

> Cool ............ so much for any attempt at credibility, especially someone who is trying to sell a product. 
> Good luck ....... would suggest checking out a marketing book or two.


Ah come on, it was almost getting fun, you have a good day.  :Smile:

----------


## Marq

ZZZZZZ........... :Zzzzz:

----------


## Dave A

Don't let the cynics get to you, lifemiraclesa. 

At the end of the day the only valid criticism I'd pay serious attention to would be from people who have taken you up on your offer and could factually report that it didn't work out. The rest are just punters  :Wink:

----------


## Marq

Looking for a successful client to report back!
Regards
The Cynics Society. :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Solutions

> Don't let the cynics get to you, lifemiraclesa. 
> 
> At the end of the day the only valid criticism I'd pay serious attention to would be from people who have taken you up on your offer and could factually report that it didn't work out. The rest are just punters


Id rather be a cynic than lose money with that percentage "guarantee".

----------


## adrianh

Ok here's a good one; I guarantee that if you buy my cousin's friends LSD that you will go on a really lekker trip for 3 days straight. Come on, don't be a cynic, go for it... you can't judge if you haven't tried it...

You see, you don't actually need to try things yourself to know that they are a bad idea.

----------


## HR Solutions

lol ............ but do you guarantee it 100%  ?   :Wink:    ....... Let me try the product first ..ok .......... then I will pay you if it works  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Rereading my post - delete the word "valid" and it's probably closer to what I intended to communicate.

----------


## richmond1

Hi, saw some older posts as regards horse racing info & general betting disiplines...can you come back to explain?

----------


## richmond1

> Something I would like to share with you all and then you tell me again why share it with someone if it's only good for yourself. Maybe we must lose the "self" attitude.
> 
> From: Richard F
> 
> Received: Thursday 14th August
> 
> Ref: Saturday 9th August Winnings
> 
> After 9 consecutive winning weeks Heinrich kept warning of a losing week will come along and when Hippolytus, Russian George and Poly Meg all failed to deliver, I thought here we go  the next letter from Heinrich will be saying well I told you so etc Then BINGO  6 winners out of 7 on Friday and Saturday delivering £991 on Fri and £1,800 on Saturday making a grand total of £2,791 all to £10/pt.
> ...


Can you come back with more info, are you living in South Africa?
many thanks,
 Patrick F

----------


## richmond1

Hi,
 please come back , when you get a chance...Patrick F.

----------

